# system cooling



## vegetajonbob (Jan 13, 2011)

hi there i was just wondering what a good case, in terms of cooling would be for my system.

it has asus p7p55 lx motherboard
asus EAH 6870
intel i7 860 inc. fan
2 hdd,1 DVD-RW
& a corsair tx850w

thnx for any help


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo vegatajonbob and welcome to TSF :wave:

Depending on your budget, you can't go far wrong with *these* suggestions :grin:


----------



## vegetajonbob (Jan 13, 2011)

thanx dude!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tonni22 and welcome to TSF :wave:


----------

